# Goede afloop



## Tomer

Hi,

How would you translate "Goede Afloop" in English ?


Thanks


----------



## Peterdg

In what context does this come? Why is it in capitals? Does it appear like that in the original text?

My request for context may seem ridiculous but know that "afloop" in Dutch has different meanings and translating one for the other would really be ridiculous.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Happy end/happy ending (of a movie)
Fortunate outcome (in case of a predicament, an adventure gone wrong)


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


> Happy end/happy ending (of a movie)
> Fortunate outcome (in case of a predicament, an adventure gone wrong)


Ah? And how would you know he's not talking about a drain?

EDIT: 

In "Om waterinsijpeling te voorkomen, moet men zorgen voor een goede afloop voor het opgevangen regenwater", "happy ending"/"fortunate outcome" would be a pretty ridiculous translation.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Peterdg said:


> Ah? And how would you know he's not talking about a drain?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> In "Om waterinsijpeling te voorkomen, moet men zorgen voor een goede afloop voor het opgevangen regenwater", "happy ending"/"fortunate outcome" would be a pretty ridiculous translation.



That´s why I added de clarifications between brackets, to avoid confusions...


----------



## Suehil

Laten we gewoon afwachten totdat Tomer een beetje context geeft.  Raden heeft geen zin.


----------



## Kayla321

Peterdg said:


> Ah? And how would you know he's not talking about a drain?


That would probably not occur to me, because here up north, in NL, we use the word _afvoer _for that, not _afloop_.  
(I agree that that would be quite funny, though! LOL _If you install your new shower, you need a happy ending!_)


----------

